# Diskussion über Telefonanlagen



## Teufelin (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Hallo alle miteinander.Ich bin die Neue. Eigentlich bewege ich mich in Foren eher aus angenehmeren Dingen.Bei uns ist das blanke Chaos, weil in meiner Tel. auflistung(Flat) eine dieser Nummern als Ausgang drin ist. Wir bekamen heute diese tolle Rechnung.Das Problem keiner war zu Hause. Gibt es dafür auch eine Erklärung, die eine Frau versteht. Es kam auch kein Anruf rein, falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür auch eine Erklärung....


Nein, es sei denn, jemand hat euren Anschluss angezapft oder die Katze hat telefoniert.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> .Bei uns ist das blanke Chaos, weil in meiner Tel. auflistung(Flat) eine dieser Nummern als Ausgang drin ist.


Welche Liste? bei Flat gibt es normalerweise keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis 
außer für Sondernummern bzw in Netze anderer Provider. Wird ein solcher aufgeführt?  
Wenn ja, wer? 

Was die Rechnung betrifft, dazu ist alles aber auch alles bereits zigmal im Thread durchgekaut.
Einfach mal in Ruhe von vorne lesen.


----------



## Teufelin (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Ich habe 3 DSL mir Computertelefonie. Zudem habe ich einige Vorwahlnummern fürs Auslandstelefonieren gespeichert in der Fritzbox. Und in dieser Fritzbox kann ich eingehende-abgehende und nicht angenommene Anrufe einsehen. Dauer, Zeitpunkt und komplette Nummer.Zudem von welchen Apparat bei uns.


----------



## peanuts (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Stimmen denn die Einträge in der Fritz!Box mit denen im Schreiben der MCM überein? Warum bist du so sicher, dass niemand zu Hause war?

Selbst wenn von deinem Anschluss aus angerufen worden wäre, wäre es Sache der MCM einen wirksamen Vertragsabschluss nachzuweisen.

Deshalb: keine Panik, die bellen nur aber beissen nicht!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



peanuts schrieb:


> Selbst wenn von deinem Anschluss aus angerufen worden wäre, wäre es Sache der MCM einen wirksamen Vertragsabschluss nachzuweisen.


was sie bisher  nie getan haben, im Gegenteil, sie haben bei Girgels negativer Feststellungsklage jämmerlich gekniffen und  sich widerspruchslos verurteilen  lassen.


----------



## Girgel (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 DSL mir Computertelefonie. Zudem habe ich einige Vorwahlnummern fürs Auslandstelefonieren gespeichert in der Fritzbox. Und in dieser Fritzbox kann ich eingehende-abgehende und nicht angenommene Anrufe einsehen. Dauer, Zeitpunkt und komplette Nummer.Zudem von welchen Apparat bei uns.




Hi Teufelin,

ich habe auch so eine Anlage.

Wenn die Nummer in der Telefonliste Deiner Box steht, dann hat auch jemand aus Deinem Haushalt telefoniert.

Aber das ist doch überhaupt nicht der Punkt.........


Grüsse aus Unterfranken

Girgel


----------



## Teufelin (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare, bin etwas ruhiger jetzt. Eins ist mir noch unklar. In der Telefonliste steht die Zeit am Ende. 0:02 bei dieser Nummer.Sind das 2 Sekunden oder Minuten. Selbst wenn Minuten, welcher Mensch legt nach 2 Minuten auf, wenn ab 40 Sekunden 60 € so oder so fällig werden. Und ab 40 Sekunden verschicken die erst Rechnungen.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@ Teufelin, das dürfte 2 Sekunden heißen. Aber mal eine andere Frage: ...von wem hast du die Rechnung erhalten - von der MCMultimedia / TRC Telemedia oder von einer anderen Firma?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> Eins ist mir noch unklar. In der Telefonliste steht die Zeit am Ende. 0:02 bei dieser Nummer.Sind das 2 Sekunden oder Minuten. Selbst wenn Minuten, welcher Mensch legt nach 2 Minuten auf, wenn ab 40 Sekunden 60 € so oder so fällig werden. Und ab 40 Sekunden verschicken die erst Rechnungen.





Girgel schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch überhaupt nicht der Punkt.........


Eben. Der Punkt ist, dass nach meiner  Kenntnis und dem was hier in den Threads berichtet wird, nicht ein 
einziges Mal von Kosten die Rede ist bzw genannt werden. Wenn keine Kosten genannt werden, können
 auch keine Kosten entstehen und berechnet werden, egal wie lang der Anruf ist.


----------



## peanuts (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

@Teufelin:

Unter der Spalte Dauer? Das sind hh:mm (Stunden:Minuten), wobei die angefangenen Minuten aufgerundet werden. 00:02 wäre also alles zwischen 61 und 120 Sekunden. Sorry.

Nachtrag: 3DSL deutet auf 1&1 bzw. GMX hin. Was steht denn im EVN von GMX?


----------



## Teufelin (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Maja schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nur keine Sorge, die machen viel Wind um nix. Habe jetzt nach fast 1,5 Jahren wieder eine neue Zahlungsaufforderung *lach* erhalten, soll jetzt 195, -- berappen und das nachdem schon vor gut einem Jahr ein Inkassounternehmen eingeschaltet wurde. [ edit] , Post aufbewahren und lächeln.



Hallo, waren bei dir eine der Nummern aufgeführt in Deiner Tel.-Abrechnung ?
In meiner Anrufliste (Fritzbox)ist eine Nummer als ausgehend drin. Als Nebenstelle steht
FON SO, was heißt das? Und unter eigene Rufnummer steht Internet und die Rufnummer. Würde das bedeute, das es übers Internet lief?


----------



## jupp11 (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*

Frage mich, was diese Nebenschauplatzdiskussionen sollen. Vom eigentlichen  Thema ablenken? 
Mit der Frage der Legitimität  der Forderung von MCM  / TRC hat das nichts  aber auch gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## peanuts (28 März 2007)

*AW: MC Multimedia Petersberg Teil 2 / TRCTelemedia*



Teufelin schrieb:


> Hallo, waren bei dir eine der Nummern aufgeführt in Deiner Tel.-Abrechnung ?
> In meiner Anrufliste (Fritzbox)ist eine Nummer als ausgehend drin. Als Nebenstelle steht
> FON SO, was heißt das? Und unter eigene Rufnummer steht Internet und die Rufnummer. Würde das bedeute, das es übers Internet lief?


FON S0 (Ess-Null) um genau zu sein. Das heisst, dass das Gespräch von einem Telefon welches am internen ISDN-Anschluss hängt, geführt wurde. Das können mehrere sein  Eventuell lässt die ausgehende Rufnummer (MSN) Rückschlüsse auf den Übeltäter zu, aber das ist eine Frage der Konfiguration der kompletten Anlage (FBs plus Telefone).


----------



## technofreak (28 März 2007)

*AW: Diskussion über Telefonanlagen*

Die Diskussion hat nichts mit mehr der eigentlichen rechtlichen  Problematik zu tun, daher
die entsprechenden Postings angetrennt.


----------

